# Chicken lifts



## Djsmith (Oct 4, 2021)

Chick Lifts – Home Developed Solutions for The Homesteading Farmer Hey guys this the link to our new website chicken lifts for your chicken tractor/coop please check it out and see what you think. Thank y'all for the support


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Djsmith said:


> Chick Lifts – Home Developed Solutions for The Homesteading Farmer Hey guys this the link to our new website chicken lifts for your chicken tractor/coop please check it out and see what you think. Thank y'all for the support


Hello! I will check it out and hope others do!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Djsmith said:


> Chick Lifts – Home Developed Solutions for The Homesteading Farmer Hey guys this the link to our new website chicken lifts for your chicken tractor/coop please check it out and see what you think. Thank y'all for the support


oh my goodness. This is some cool stuff


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh wow, that is a neat product!


----------



## Djsmith (Oct 4, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> oh my goodness. This is some cool stuff


Thank y'all very much for the feed back. God bless


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Djsmith said:


> Thank y'all very much for the feed back. God bless


same!


----------

